# Binions Haunted Casino



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Binions Haunted Casino AKA TongueSandwich Haunts LLC

OK I think I'm getting this haunt thing figured out. Here are a few photo from my haunted house....

This is a third of my management staff..
left to right 
My Sister -Merchandise manager
My best bud - Attraction Manager
My Makeup Artist - House Manager
My Wife (N Black) Store manager









Just some of my monsters









Donna Dixon (Spy Like Us) visiting the haunt









And Dan Aykroyd... he also did my radio add.









One more year and I will have this baby down!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

And yes... thats a bad costume I had on in that photo! Here is my regular one...
Outside my Haunt


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Here are a few of my actors... Backup Chainsaw Elvis (Regular Regae Chainsaw Elvis MIA)
3D Room... this make up popped so cool .... I hated this haunt (Toxic Martini) but it was a crowd favorite.
and a Dentist scene from Hotel Diablo....don't know why the wrong acter is in this room but we had a nurse.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Here is a FrightDome clown doing a drive by!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Here is some of my stuff I put on the street to get them in....


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

My shake always got a crowd.... and is all over youtube




It took dollars and rarely stopped....


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like you had a lot of fun. You had a really good make up artist. I'm sure plenty of the guys on this site are jealous because most don't have monsters that have next to nothing on working at their haunts.  Shakes and the skeleton horse are really cool!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Its Vegas.....


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I think the four monsters in the spider fish nets are the best. Can I borrow them for your off season! I promise to give them back when I am done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hot chicks, hearses, and horse skellies - what more could you want in a haunt?

Nice tattoo, BTW


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

the makeup jobs are wonderful. Looks like you had lots of fun. I love the skeleton horses out front.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, great haunt photos! Love the horse skellies!


----------

